# A little help?



## J.Kendall (Jan 17, 2011)

I was wondering if theres a website out there that can track a camera's year of manufacture etc. by the serial number?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 17, 2011)

J.Kendall said:


> I was wondering if theres a website out there that can track a camera's year of manufacture etc. by the serial number?



It depends on the camera/maker. Which one is it?


----------



## J.Kendall (Jan 17, 2011)

Its a Pentax ME, not the super.


----------



## compur (Jan 17, 2011)

The ME was made between 1976 - 1981.  I don't think there is a publicly 
accessible list of serial numbers that will narrow it down more than that.


----------



## J.Kendall (Jan 17, 2011)

I know the years it was produced, my girlfriend just bought one and she wanted to know. Would there be anything through Pentax maybe?


----------

